# Where did the rest of my pedal go?



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Look Keo Carbon Blade Ti, snapped in half while I was clipping in at traffic lights.
I lost the back on the road, it was a main road with traffic so stopping to pick up the pieces was not an option  

I bought these through CRC in the UK (I'm in Australia).

Warranty through them was fantastic, I e-mailed pictures, they told me to post them in at their expense, they sent them to Look and a week later had them shipping back to me. 

Total was around 3 weeks turn around. Very impressed given all the posting back and forth. 

Absolutely great service from CRC and I assume Look was good to them. :thumbsup:

I hope the new ones don't break, has anyone else had problems with these?


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are clipping in & out alot, I would learn to clip out and in with your left pedal half the time, just to equalize the stress to both pedals. Be happy you didn't blow up the pedal on a 50 kph sprint. I'm glad they took care of you.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Will do, it was not super easy riding back home! Climbing out of the saddle was an interesting experience and with no weight on the back of the pedal it was really tricky to get my toe into what was left of the pedal. I still really like the feel of these pedals so will happily give them another go, I could have just been unlucky.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow I cant believe that I hope mine dont do that!!! Cause I love them lol 

With something that bad you could have contatced Groupe sportif here in Australia as the Look Importers I am sure they would have just done a swap with out the 3 week wait! 

Cause there is just no excuse for that kind of failure at all 

Hope the next pair are ok. 


Twiggy


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I wasn't going to mention it Twiggy, but now that you have brought it up...
I did contact them and emailed pictures and they were not great, first off they wanted the pedals for inspection before saying anything even though the pics (I took heaps) were extremely clear, second they insisted on having the back part (I did let them know it was somewhere on Spit Rd) and then third off they wanted me to deal through a shop, I did stress I wanted them urgently and would like to know at least if they would warranty them or if I needed to buy a new pair. When I told them I got them OS they said goodbye... I was not incredibly impressed especially since my bike was originally from them, my Mavic MTB SLR wheels were from them and my older Keo Max Carbon's were from them.

It is tough when you want to support the local distributors but they really do nothing to win favor. They sell the Blade's around $499 here and you can get them from France direct for $250 shipped within a week.

They try to stay in business by selling the fact that you are paying for a local warranty, to be honest Chain Reaction was MUCH easier to deal with, no questions asked, just tried to get it sorted asap. Even if I did buy them here it would have been a much bigger hassle with the warranty, you could tell they just wanted to say it was my fault somehow.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Couple more pics


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

sp3000 said:


> I wasn't going to mention it Twiggy, but now that you have brought it up...
> I did contact them and emailed pictures and they were not great, first off they wanted the pedals for inspection before saying anything even though the pics (I took heaps) were extremely clear, second they insisted on having the back part (I did let them know it was somewhere on Spit Rd) and then third off they wanted me to deal through a shop, I did stress I wanted them urgently and would like to know at least if they would warranty them or if I needed to buy a new pair. When I told them I got them OS they said goodbye... I was not incredibly impressed especially since my bike was originally from them, my Mavic MTB SLR wheels were from them and my older Keo Max Carbon's were from them.
> 
> It is tough when you want to support the local distributors but they really do nothing to win favor. They sell the Blade's around $499 here and you can get them from France direct for $250 shipped within a week.
> ...


Thats Very dissapointing 

You would think that such a failure would be a huge embarrasment for such a reputable company. 

I am not liking the way some company's are doing buisness these days! As that type of failure is a disgrace and should be followed up with a no questions asked policy. Even if the pedals were 5 years old 

I see a huge trend away from customer service to penny pinching. This failure would have ppl thinking twice about buying these pedals! where as excellet Customer service would go a long way to reasuring ppl that even if it did happen they will be supported! 

What is your ride? 

Twiggy


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Look 585 Proteam Origin


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

wow . what stiffness spring did you have ? ( I got my wife some 12NM cromo blades from PBK a month ago)


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I had and have (warranty replacement) the 12NM. I really love the pedals though, hoping my break was a one off manufacturing fault, so far so good on the new ones!


----------

